# very often we forget what it's about



## Snotra

Hi, 

I am trying to write a sentence about Mother's Day and I have somewhat an idea of how I am going to say it in German but I wanted to run it past more competent German speakers just to be sure. My main issue is with the expression of something *being about* something and not in the way that a book or a film is about a topic but more like there being a main point about the thing I am talking about. 

*Here is what I would like to say:*

Mother's Day is an important day for many of us but very often we forget *what it's about* as we get lost in a quest for finding the right gift idea.

*Here is my attempt in German:*

Der Muttertag ist für viele vons uns ein wichtiger Tag aber sehr oft vergessen wir, *worum es geht*, weil wir von der Suche nach der richtigen Geschenkidee abgelenkt werden. 

Does that sound right?


----------



## j-Adore

Es wird aber leider auch leicht vergessen, worum es dabei (/beim Muttertag) *überhaupt *geht.


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> worum es dabei (/beim Muttertag) *überhaupt *geht.


*überhaupt *

Aber


Snotra said:


> Der Muttertag ist für viele vons uns ein wichtiger Tag, aber sehr oft vergessen wir,



_"aber sehr oft vergessen wir"_ ist viel besser als das schwerfällige _"Es wird aber leider auch leicht vergessen".

→ Der Muttertag ist für viele von uns ein wichtiger Tag*,* aber sehr oft vergessen wir, worum es überhaupt geht, ...._


----------



## JClaudeK

Snotra said:


> _aber sehr oft vergessen wir, worum es überhaupt geht,_ _weil wir von der Suche nach der richtigen Geschenkidee abgelenkt werden._


könnte man auch so formulieren:
_"*vor lauter *Suchen nach der richtigen Geschenkidee vergessen wir oft, worum ..........._


----------



## Snotra

Vielen Dank!


----------



## elroy

I would say “worum es eigentlich geht.”


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> “worum es eigentlich geht.”


Ich finde beides (_eigentlich_ und _überhaupt_) in Ordnung.


----------



## elroy

They don’t mean the same thing.  I think “eigentlich” fits better here.


----------



## j-Adore

elroy said:


> They don’t mean the same thing. I think “eigentlich” fits better here.



[Correctly edited]

Well, it is not about whether one is better than the other. In slightly different contexts, I'd say:


Es spielt keine Rolle, welche Art von Geschenk ausgewählt wird. Beim Muttertag geht es *überhaupt *darum, unserer Mutter zu zeigen, wie dankbar wir für alles sind, was sie in unserem Leben für us getan hat und gemeinsam eine schöne Zeit zu verbringen.


Ein schöner Blumenstrauß ist ja schön und gut. Aber beim Muttertag geht es *eigentlich *darum, unserer Mutter zu zeigen, wie dankbar wir für alles sind, was sie in unserem Leben für us getan hat und gemeinsam eine schöne Zeit zu verbringen.

It all comes down to how you see the idea of sending gifts: either as irrelevant (as in the 1st with 'überhaupt') or as moderately good (as in the 2nd with 'eigentlich').


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> Aber beim Muttertag geht es *überhaupt *darum, unserer Mutter zu zeigen,


"Überhaupt" doesn't fit here for my _Sprachgefühl_. It simply sounds like a wrong translation.


----------



## elroy

j-Adore said:


> Well, it is not about whether one is better than the other.


 What do you mean?   The OP gave us a context.  I’m saying “eigentlich” fits better in this particular context.


j-Adore said:


> Ein schöner Blumenstrauß ist *ja schön und gut*. Aber beim Muttertag geht es *überhaupt *darum,...


 I don’t think “überhaupt” works here.  Perhaps what you mean is “vor allem” or “in erster Linie”?

The distinction in the original context is this:

Sehr oft vergessen wir,...
1) ...worum es eigentlich geht = what it’s really about
2) ...worum es überhaupt geht = what it’s even about

(cross-posted)


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> worum es überhaupt geht = what it’s even about


_what it's all about in the first place._

Does this work as well?


----------



## elroy

That doesn’t sound right to me.


----------



## j-Adore

Kajjo said:


> "Überhaupt" doesn't fit here for my _Sprachgefühl_. It simply sounds like a wrong translation.



Interesting. Wenn ich die Wendung google, kriege ich locker über zehntausend Treffer angezeigt.


(Zunächst) geht es überhaupt darum, ... zu ...


----------



## elroy

It doesn’t fit in your context.  It also doesn’t mean “vor allem / in erster Linie,” as you seem to think it does.


----------



## j-Adore

Snotra said:


> Mother's Day is an important day for many of us but very often we forget what it's about *as we get lost in a quest for finding the right gift idea*.



@elroy This alone is not enough to determine whether "eigentlich_"_ fits better or not -- whether the speaker sees  the idea of sending gifts  as irrelevant (as in the 1st) or as moderately good (as in the 2nd). 



elroy said:


> What do you mean?  The OP gave us a context. I’m saying “eigentlich” fits better in this particular context.


----------



## elroy

j-Adore said:


> whether the speaker sees the idea of sending gifts as irrelevant (as in the 1st) or as moderately good (as in the 2nd).


 This is not the right distinction.  Again, you seem to think that “überhaupt” means “above all / most importantly.”  It doesn’t.  The distinction is “really / even,” as I said.  And I think “really” is what the OP had in mind.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich bleibe dabei:


JClaudeK said:


> Ich finde beides (_eigentlich_ und _überhaupt_) in Ordnung.





> überhaupt <eigentlich, denn>
> Grammatik: partikelhaft, meist im Fragesatz, verstärkt die Frage und verleiht ihr Anschaulichkeit
> Beispiele:
> ist das alles überhaupt (noch) sinnvoll?



_"[wir] vergessen, worum es überhaupt geht" => _
Wir konzentieren uns auf die Suche nach einem Geschenk und vergessen darüber, uns die Frage zu stellen: "Worum geht es beim Muttertag überhaupt/ eigentlich? // Was ist überhaupt/ eigentlich der Sinn dieses Festes?"


----------



## j-Adore

elroy said:


> It doesn’t fit in your context. It also doesn’t mean “vor allem / in erster Linie,” as you seem to think it does.



No. This is not quite what I meant. See here in *Duden*; this specific usage/meaning that I had in mind is listed there. Perhaps, this is what JClaudeK had in mind, too?

[und schon gar; besonders]​
man wird, überhaupt im Alter, nachlässiger

@elroy I get the impression that you are not aware of this usage.




JClaudeK said:


> Worum geht es beim Muttertag *überhaupt*/*eigentlich*?



Agreed. I cannot see why "überhaupt" does not work here.


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> Perhaps, this is what JClaudeK had in mind, too?


No, see #18.


----------



## elroy

j-Adore said:


> "und schon gar; besonders"


That meaning does not fit here

I think JCK is saying that “überhaupt” and “eigentlich” are (basically) interchangeable here.

I personally think they’re different.  For me, “vergessen, worum es überhaupt geht” is stronger than the version with “eigentlich.”  The former sounds like “you’ve forgotten what the very core / essence of Mother’s Day is; for you, it’s strictly and only about buying gifts.”  Whereas the other one sounds like “You don’t have your priorities straight; you’re not focusing on the right thing; you’ve lost sight of the main point.”

I don’t know, maybe it’s only a nuance, but I do hear a difference.

(cross-posted)


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> Interesting. Wenn ich die Wendung google, kriege ich locker über zehntausend Treffer angezeigt.
> 
> 
> (Zunächst) geht es überhaupt darum, ... zu ...


_Worum geht es überhaupt?
Es geht doch überhaupt nur darum, dass...
_
Different meaning, though.


----------



## j-Adore

elroy said:


> I personally think they’re different. For me, “vergessen, worum es überhaupt geht” is stronger than the version with “eigentlich.” The former sounds like “you’ve forgotten what the very core / essence of Mother’s Day is; for you, it’s strictly and only about buying gifts.”



??? This basically corresponds to what I wrote at #9, though: "It all comes down to how you see the idea of sending gifts: either as *irrelevant *(as in the 1st with '*überhaupt*')".


Edit: Apologies, was an oversight on my part. I seem to have pasted in "überhaupt" and "eigentlich" the other way around in my two examples. What I actually wanted to say was:


Es spielt keine Rolle, welche Art von Geschenk ausgewählt wird. Beim Muttertag geht es *überhaupt *darum, unserer Mutter zu zeigen, wie dankbar wir für alles sind, was sie in unserem Leben für us getan hat und gemeinsam eine schöne Zeit zu verbringen.


Ein schöner Blumenstrauß ist ja schön und gut. Aber beim Muttertag geht es *eigentlich *darum, unserer Mutter zu zeigen, wie dankbar wir für alles sind, was sie in unserem Leben für us getan hat und gemeinsam eine schöne Zeit zu verbringen.



j-Adore said:


> It all comes down to how you see the idea of sending gifts: either as *irrelevant *(as in the 1st with '*überhaupt*') or as moderately good (as in the 2nd with '*eigentlich*').




But my point stays the same — I still don't agree with the following. As you wrote yourself: "_The former sounds like “you’ve forgotten what the very core / essence of Mother’s Day is_", it all depends on what the speaker has in mind. The phrase "_as we *get lost *in a quest for finding the right gift idea_" alone is not enough to determine what the speaker's stance on sending gifts is.

The more emphatic "überhaupt" equally works here, I believe -- even if with a little tweaking, as Kajjo pointed out at #22: "_Beim Muttertag geht es überhaupt *nur *darum, ..._"



elroy said:


> I don’t think “überhaupt” works here.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I think JCK is saying that “überhaupt” and “eigentlich” are (basically) interchangeable here.


----------



## j-Adore

elroy said:


> I don’t think “überhaupt” works here. “eigentlich” fits better here.



I find the following definition closest (much more so than the one in Duden) to what I have in mind, what I feel about this usage of "überhaupt":

verwendet, um auszudrücken, dass etwas nicht nur in diesem besonderen Fall oder zu diesem besonderen Zeitpunkt, sondern auch im *Allgemeinen *zutrifft:​​
Das halte ich *überhaupt *für die beste Lösung.


Er hat das Regal selbst gebaut - Er ist ja *überhaupt *handwerklich sehr geschickt.

Given this definition, the use of "überhaupt" seems perfectly normal here. At least,  there is nothing to make "eigentlich" a better choice than "überhaupt".




Snotra said:


> Mother's Day is an important day for many of us, but very often we forget *what it's *(*überhaupt*)* about* [_*worum es *(*überhaupt*)* geht*_] as we get lost in a quest for finding the right gift idea.






j-Adore said:


> Es spielt keine Rolle, welche Art von Geschenk ausgewählt wird. Beim Muttertag geht es *überhaupt *darum, unserer Mutter zu zeigen, wie dankbar wir für alles sind, was sie in unserem Leben für us getan hat und gemeinsam eine schöne Zeit zu verbringen.




Essentially the same usage:


"In der Kunst geht es *überhaupt *darum, dass die Leute nachdenklich werden.“ – Benoît Tremsal


----------

